# Are we there yet? WE ARE THERE! PICS ARE HERE! IT'S A BOY!



## GrowURown (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay...so STILL NO BABIES!!!         IDK who shared this "doe code" ya'll speak of with my goat, but when I find out who it was BANG ZOOM POW STRAIGHT TO THE MOON ALICE!!!!!!  Here are pics from tonight....

Right side - the kid side correct?




From above - the right side IS on the right of the screen...




Twee/ hoo hoo and udder




It's hard to get Bambi to stand still...she's ALL up in the camera, sniffing my face, nibbling my mustache....VERY loving little goat...been stretching and pawing the ground for DAYS now...thought I some some discharge this morning...might have just been a piece of hay...i dunno...what's ya'lls vote?


THEN...we have Dalilah...our great big maybe!  I SWEAR I thought she was getting fatter this week....then I heard the neighbor kid asking my wife if she was getting fatter so I know it's not in my head...(And she really could just be getting fat, it's not like I know anything about goats so it's a for real possiblity that she is just chubby).  Also, for all we know she was bred in Februaury some time while she was at her original home....though I did attempt "bouncing" her this evening I also SWEAR I felt SOMETHING....a kid, a gas bubble...I dunno....they were both ALLEGEDLY due the last week of Feb through the first week of March...and it's almost St Patties day...so you see how much I would ever believe anything like that lie again...Here are some updated pics....

Dalilah from above, right side is actually on the esc key side of the screen here...




Fresh twee/ hoo hoo pics from tonight for the experts....




What do ya'll think on this one? Still a no? Because I can't tell if I am imagining things or not....goats are not only liars, but they are also teases!  These little hussies are driving me batty!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't stand behind Bambi....she's gonna blow!!!  Could put yer eye out.....or something more important. 

As for Delilah....can you get another hoo-hoo picture?  That one looks a bit strange to me.

I caution you on the haynets....I had a near-disaster when a doe caught a front leg in one and twisted around trying to get free, and nearly strangled her leg.  They like to climb when they eat.  If I hadn't been home and checked the barn for some reason, we'd have lost her for sure.  Evil hay net.  (BTW, we also have the evil hay rack, the evil giant feed tub, and the evil collar bell.  What's next?  )


----------



## GrowURown (Mar 16, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Don't stand behind Bambi....she's gonna blow!!!  Could put yer eye out.....or something more important.
> 
> As for Delilah....can you get another hoo-hoo picture?  That one looks a bit strange to me.
> 
> I caution you on the haynets....I had a near-disaster when a doe caught a front leg in one and twisted around trying to get free, and nearly strangled her leg.  They like to climb when they eat.  If I hadn't been home and checked the barn for some reason, we'd have lost her for sure.  Evil hay net.  (BTW, we also have the evil hay rack, the evil giant feed tub, and the evil collar bell.  What's next?  )


  That's what I think! Our 6 year old was showing the neighbor where to feel the babies today and said "don't push too hard, she's going to pop soon"  and the hay net...yeah, they ARE evil...but that's just the little hutch I corner them into for photos, waiting in line for hoof trimming, etc....they don't stay with the hay net when I'm not there basically, it's more of a holding tank with a place to stick some hay and a ghetto water bucket.  I actually HATE hay nets because they are such  PITA to put the hay into...but I felt the need to have a bribe in there for them during their short stays  and as for another pic...all i got is this one from last week or the week before, I don't remember...had her cornered in the trailer then while we were working on fencing still...yes I spend a pretty good chunk of every day moving things from place to place around here and no, Dalilah is not very photogenic!  Especially when it comes to her hoo hoo...though if you look closely she IS very good at balancing things on there, which is a source of humor for everyone that walks by!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 17, 2011)

Ariel!   Oh, AAAARRRRRRIELLL!!!!  Where are you?  We have another hoo-hoo just for you!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Mar 17, 2011)

Delilah looks like my doe that is due next month (as far as size).

I'm new, too. Are the large hay buckets/feeders EVIL? I understand how racks and bags could be...wow! How should we feed to be safe? And what's the best way to water so kids don't get into trouble?


----------



## poorboys (Mar 17, 2011)

bambie does'nt look like she's dropped!, it's all in her sides, her hip bones will start to sink in when she's getting close, nice pic of both of them, her udder looks full. good luck with both of them, hope they give ya girls!!!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 17, 2011)

Both look bred to me. The first one I'd say has 1-4 weeks left probably, she has a lot more room to fill in that udder. But she could fill it all in an hour and kid tomorrow, they're like that...The second one still has a little ways to go, also.


----------



## GrowURown (Mar 17, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> Delilah looks like my doe that is due next month (as far as size).
> 
> I'm new, too. Are the large hay buckets/feeders EVIL? I understand how racks and bags could be...wow! How should we feed to be safe? And what's the best way to water so kids don't get into trouble?


Anything any animal can get stuck in holds the potential to be evil and anything that is a PITA for me to deal (such as tedious to fill hay nets) is ALWAYS evil!  Just kidding...kinda...but yeah, I think you see what I'm saying...if you have to watch that nothing is stuck in a feeding device than that device doesn't really work...I nailed cheap laundry baskets to the trees up a ways on said trees not at ground level in their pasture and that seems to work, is flimsy enough to break if anyone gets stuck, and cheap enough (A BUCK!) to get another if I need to...I can get a pic laters if you'd like...I thought it was ingenious at least....


And Ariel and poorboys...THANKS AS ALWAYS FOR THE VALUABLE INFO!!! Tho my second thought is    This waiting game is freaking killer man!  KILLER I said!!!!!!   And you're thinking bred for Dalilah huh? Really?  I;m kinda feeling it since she is slowly getting fatter (I really need to get her to hold still for a better pic!)  Much more ball shaped all around than she was was....kinda hoping it was just a good worming that did that "adding weight trick"...but probably not fat you say?  At least we hopefully have a ways to go with her    I hope she didn't hear me type that - if she did I'll have twins from her in the morning and nothing from Bambi for a year!  And please let them both kid when the wife's around - that is SO her area of expertise (i.e. tomorrow not good!)

Anyways...thanks again...guess I'm a little venty/frustrated with these silly goats tonight!  They are worse than a horse or a person when you are waiting on babies!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Mar 17, 2011)

Very ingenious idea on the laundry baskets! 

I've just been using horse corner feeders for hay, but am thinking I should switch to the shallower black plastic round ones. I don't have anything attached, so I can move everything  around or divide the rations. (The larger doe is a bit bossy.)  The water is what worries me the most, my little doe is really short. Big help, right? If my larger one is 21 inches, the little one is probably 18 or 19? So, it will need to be short enough for her to drink from, but not enough for the babies to get in trouble with. Right now I'm just using a one gallon horse bucket for water (set on the ground). Poor goat girls, getting stuck using all of the extra horse equipment! They're getting grained in a foal tub minus the grid.

Agree on the killer wait, this 5 months seems a LOT longer than the 11 months, or 9!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 17, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> Delilah looks like my doe that is due next month (as far as size).
> 
> I'm new, too. Are the large hay buckets/feeders EVIL? I understand how racks and bags could be...wow! How should we feed to be safe? And what's the best way to water so kids don't get into trouble?


I was not joking about the haynet, but was kinda joking about the other items.  Goats seem to find a way to get hurt with innocent items.  One goat hung herself by one foot from my wooden hay feeder and thank goodness I was nearby to hear her screaming....and she was small enough then for me to lift her and free her.  So I made the space wider between the boards and it was fine for two years.  Evil hay rack.

Then the buckling had access to it for literally 2 minutes and I heard him gasping and struggling....he'd somehow gotten his head wedged in there and hung himself by his neck!  Again, lifted him out.  Evil hay rack again.

An older goat with a bell....I thought it was cute....got the bell stuck in the fence on a very hot summer day and I rescued her after I don't know how many hours.  Evil collar bell.

A doeling got herself knocked upside down in a big rubber feed tub that I fed hay from for years and when I found her, probably five hours later, her neck was bent completely around and it looked like everyone had taken turns peeing in the bucket, she was soaked!  And when I lifted her out, she was unable to move or stand, and I though her neck was broken.  Evil feed tub.

Fortunately, all those goats survived but I think my life was shortened by several years.   All the above items were fine for YEARS.  Then a new goat was put into the mix.  Goats!    Good thing they are cute!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad for the warnings! What is the best set up for a birthing stall?


----------



## GrowURown (Mar 28, 2011)

Here are the most recent pics of Bambi...still NO BABIES!!!! But I think (or it may be wishful thinking) that she has dropped...JUST A LITTLE....I'm hoping she does this soon!  Any day now would be just fine for me!  I know her hoo hoo looks even puffier than ever!  Not much change to me in that little udder at all...still think I feel what are supposed to be ligaments...but I could always hope that after I get back from TSC today that there's a fluffy little baby goat waiting on me....can't I?     I HATE waiting!


----------



## mlw987m (Mar 28, 2011)

Get ready!!!


----------



## jessica117 (Mar 28, 2011)

mlw987m said:
			
		

> Get ready!!!


x2


----------



## GrowURown (Mar 28, 2011)

I only wish one of ya'll had a magic ball and could tell me how ready! Like...tonight ready....or maybe Thursday ready...I've been "kinda sorta ready for a month now   Wait...wait....maybe I should tell the goat nevermind and we can skip this all together!  I take it back! I am NOT ready at all!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes, a guarantee with that~


----------



## jessica117 (Mar 28, 2011)

The way her hoo-hoo looks swollen... I would think soon... granted my girl that kidded a couple weeks ago had me going on for almost 3 weeks... I kept telling my DH... she just can't get any bigger... she has to be ready to pop... but her hoo-hoo didn't really show significant change until just a few days before kidding.  

I know how hard it is to wait... but it will happen... usually about the time you finally give up and decide that she's never going to have them


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, well, well....it would seem the sudden surge in hormones around this place has FINALLY convinced our tiny little doe Bambi to start working on getting to business!

Tonight, THERE WAS MUCUS!!!!    

I danced like a fool, grabbed my camera...and then she pooed...a nanny berry stuck in the mucus and turned into a dingle berry - which she promptly flicked off with her tail, and IT STUCK TO MY HAND!  So I washed it off with the hose and DID NOT get a pic of the mucus I have been waiting on since the first of last month and missed somehow with the other 2 does and have no proof for ya'll...BUT MUCUS IT WAS!

Though, if my fingers are not lying, I STILL FEEL LIGAMENTS...so HOPEFULLY she will drag this out until ... oh...10 a.m. Monday morning would be nice    or at least either tonight or tomorrow night between the hours of 7p.m. and 5a.m. (my wife works an hour away and she'll be at work ALL weekend...she's the one with the tiny hands in case anything goes wrong...she's the one that is good at this stuff...I just watch, I don't participate if I can avoid it...)

So yup...we got MUCUS!  I have never been so excited about snot like substances as I was this evening!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 8, 2011)

You know that it can still be 2 weeks or so after the plug....riiiiight?
Sometimes less, sometimes more...but I'm just saying it COULD still be a while.

Ain't it amazing how goat body fluids don't freak us out near as much as human body fluids would??


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 8, 2011)

I know....I know...but FINALLY...AND SHE WAS STRETCHING A LOT TOO!   But yeah..this one...I bet she waits 2 more YEARS not just weeks!  She's cooking 'em WELL DONE I promise you that!  But hey, mucus is an improvement, albeit a GROSS one!  Ain't nothing like a slime string on the back of your hand to make you jump and run for water like a wuss!


I'm just saying...nothing this little should have a gut as big as hers and not EXPLODE!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 8, 2011)

.............


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 10, 2011)

Ahhh...the waxy teat wait...did that in '08 with our mare and several times before that with my dads mare...it does suck to have to be patient when it is NOT in my nature AT ALL!  

I just don't get it!  Our people kids ALL came early (which is a surprise because my wife is chronically late every where she goes)!  Doesn't this goat know how things are supposed to work around here?  We only have ONE FEMALE on this property allowed to take her time and it should NOT be Bambi the goat!


----------



## PattySh (Apr 11, 2011)

TAG YOU'RE IT!!!! We had the easiest deliveries last nite and tonight from our two smallest goats. Babies out, placentas out! I panicked for nothing. Both gave no signs until they were really pushing. Ginny jumped up on the milking stand for her dinner last nite and her water broke all over it! Noticed on the monitor Carmen pushing tonight, ran down to the barn and there was still time to move her away from the other girls. My birthing stall is in the milking room and tonight Carmen also tried to jump on the stand but ushered her to the pen and we had a baby in about 10 min. Both girls were  overdue by 2 and 3 days. Put the milking machine on Ginny tonight and she milked a quart.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 15, 2011)

Well you can tag me all you want, but Bambi REFUSES to let me be it!  Still felt ligaments tonight, though what good THAT does when that darn doe code exists I dunno!  Here's her most recent pics...



 

Check out that udder!  





And some crusty goo - crusty I assume because she was saving it to fling on me and didn't get the chance before it got crusty...and she pooed just for me as I was taking this one too!  Had to wait and snap it twice!





Using the feed dish for reference - that is the GIANT one by the way...she's now bigger than the biggest bowl we own!

I can feel 2 distinct spots of movement - possibly three, but I would bet money there's 2 in there...oneof those spots is WAY over on the left, down low, but it feels like a hoof or an elbow and is FOR SURE on the left - the other is on the right ...if this baby
don't blow soon I'm gonna scream!


----------



## PattySh (Apr 15, 2011)

Come On Bambi,  you're gonna blow!!!!!!!! I bet she's driving you nuts waiting. Wow it can't be much longer her udder and her belly is HUGE!


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 15, 2011)

I really am losing it with this one...she'll stretch, paw, pant...go eat...stretch some more, paw some more...take a nap...and her belly is to the MAX full!  Due the last week of Feb/first week of March my buttocks! The worst part she really is the family favorite too! The kids get up in the middle of the night to check on her even! This goat is giving a 12 year old grey hairs I think!


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 17, 2011)

EXACTLY ONE MONTH AFTER I FIRST POSTED THIS BAMBI HAS FINALLY DONE IT!  Tonight she had a 4.34 lb buckling at 3:30 pm with some minor assistance from my wife (and no bucket of water from me this time!)

Here he is...no name yet...












My wife had laundry hung outside to dry, and had gone to bring it in ...I was playing on the computer and hear her hollering "Grab your camera and some towels!"  I knew it was time!  as I grabbed the camera, I succeeded in knocking the modem on the floor THEN I stepped on it - cutting off all contact with my goat support people YA'LL!  But I went outside anyways...to find my wife carting Bambi across the yard in her arms because the other goats wouldn't leave her be...she settled her in the "holding tank" (where they await all pending doom such as hoof trims and milking) and Bambi got to work...only problem was all we were getting was one foot...

Thankfully, my wife has tiny hands...so she scrubbed up and went in...only knuckle deep and got another foot...2 feet are better than one...she had felt the mouth - he sucked her finger while she was feeling around...so she knew his head was right there...we gave Bambi a push or two on her own and STILL no progress!  Wife gave a tug with the next push...very gentle...no budging this little guy!  So she lubbed her up with some people grade KY (stolen from the OB/GYN's office last visit she made I am sure - she has a real thing about taking stuff at the doctors, dunno why, but it comes in handy I guess)...anyways...don't tell them we got a drawer full of stuff from their place in January - but it came in handy I said!  She lubbed up the goat and tugged with pushes until she got his nose out (water broke in the goat field, I saw the evidence myself, and she was worried about getting him into the air at all at this point).  Once she got the nose sticking out it was time for his fat head...with the next push she gave a mighty tug and we had half a goat!  She stopped to clear his face of gook with a towel, then helped get him laying up by Bambi - who was eager to lick him, lick my wife...yuck!  But she displayed all the good mama qualities pretty fast!  

Bambi's twee is torn a little, we splashed some of the iodine on it because - well - it was handy...his cord snapped off a little short to our liking, so we will be keeping an eye on that closely (among other things in the coming days)...but he got up FAST and was nursing...we did check that her teats were clear first...the baby was content to lick that off of my wifes fingers while she attempted to check for cleft pallet stuff like she would a puppy I suppose...all seems well...the coming days will tell us if we are right...

It's the year of the buck here!  If anyone lives near Houston and wants a pet wether, let us know! We have PLENTY!  Apparently, the thought of purchasing a disbudding iron worked... she popped him out before he the iron was even paid for!

I shall worm her with ivermectin tomorrow, I think I got that much down...he sure is a BIG BOY compared to his mama!  and what color IS he by the way?  Wife says he is the same shade as our red dun mare...what color is that called when it's a goat?  he doesn't have the line down his back like the mare...but he is kinda peachy looking I guess ...

Anyways...had to document this birth fully because we have been waiting SO LONG! Thanks for all the help along the way ya'll!


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 17, 2011)

Aww congrats !!! Yay Bambi .....

Now have Bambi talk to Malina so she can get busy! LoL


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL...I'll give Bambi back her cell phone...you go tell Malina you are ordering a DISBUDDING IRON so it can arrive BEFORE she kids...bet THAT does the trick just fine!


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 17, 2011)

GrowURown said:
			
		

> LOL...I'll give Bambi back her cell phone...you go tell Malina you are ordering a DISBUDDING IRON so it can arrive BEFORE she kids...bet THAT does the trick just fine!


I am looking at her on the monitor she is breathing heavy again and  ears are pulled back but I don't know if thats cause she hears something or if she is in pain.......maybe Bambi is talking to her already lol


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 17, 2011)

YAY Bambi!!!  It's about time!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 18, 2011)

...............


----------



## PattySh (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats Bambi and her little fellow are awfully cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 18, 2011)

Pretty lil feller.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats, on the healthy delivery.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## GrowURown (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you, thank you every one!  Finally!  Unless Delilah is prego (still questionable at the moment) we ARE DONE for a while!  PLEASE let us be done for a while...actually, let me know jinx it....we MAY NOT be done, but the hard part is over I think! WAITING SUCKS EGGS!

Mama and kid are doing fine...i BELIEVE however SOMEONE at her original owners place took a VERY stupid gamble...See my newest thread titled EARS...I may be wrong...but I don't think so...I think it was SABOTAGE and I am a little mad and now perplexed...

But beyond that feeling...all is well tonight...milked the "fuller" side of Bambi's udder to relieve a little pressure for her and she behaved like an angel - didn't even use the stand, just sat down and went for it while the baby nursed his favorite side (and he CLEARLY favors one side already...)  she's just a dream goat...tiny teats and all!

AND THANKS AGAIN OH SO MUCH FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND INFO PAST PRESENT AND FUTURE TO ALL THE GOAT PEOPLE ON BYH!


----------



## jessica117 (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats!!!  Glad momma and baby are doing well!  The little guy is just too cute!


----------

